# Ivermectin and parasites?



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a question, for those of you who use Ivermectin for heartworm preventive...how do you prevent other parasites?

The way I understand it is the ivermectin is for heartworm only. The Heartguard plus also has a dewormer. If I chose to do the ivermectin for preventive HW then what do I use for parasites or do I?

Thanks!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

We use the generic canex all wormer tabs from petshed.com


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ivermectin is wormer that works on quite a few parasites. I use it in a rotation for my horse for various worms at specific times of the year

Heartguard should have a guarantee that if your dog contracts the worms ivermectin is supposed to protect against then they will pay for the additional wormer and possibly the exam/fecal. I use the other heartworm med and they have that guarantee.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The plain heartguard is for HW only; the plus does HW and parasites. I use the plain heartguard and have never had to treat for worms in any of my dogs over the years once they were past that initial 3-4 months of age. I figure if I should ever suspect my dogs might have worms, I will have a fecal run and give the appropriate med for that worm at that time. I don't like giving more medications than my dogs absolutely need.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I think it depends on the dosage of ivermectin. The amount of Ivermectin in Heartguard is very small compared to what many people dose with straight Ivermectin. I mean a higher level dosage of ivermectin is often used to kill mites in mange right? So Ivermectin is useful on many blood borne parasites. I believe one of parasites it is not effective on is tapeworms. 

We dose 1/10 cc per 10lbs of Ivomec and do not generally use another wormer unless we spot a problem. At which point we then usually worm all the dogs with a generic wormer that covers tapes.

http://www.petplace.com/drug-library/ivermectin-ivomec-heartgard/page1.aspx


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for helping me sort it all out, I want to start using ivermectin from TSC on a monthly basis, so I wasn't sure if Jake will need anything additional.
Also I can't find out if it needs to refrigerated since I will have the bottle well over a year????


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

jakeandrenee said:


> anyone?


Yes, refridgerate the Ivermectin. It will work on other worms, just not hook or tape. Have the dog tested for all worms when you have them tested for heartworm, its what I do with my poodles.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you for the reply HeyJude...


----------

